# Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo có tốt cho cột sống không?



## Nguyen Lynh (1/4/19)

Thông thường thời gian ngủ trung bình của một người sẽ chiếm 1/3 thời gian cuộc sống, vì vậy việc lựa chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm lò xo ngủ phù hợp là điều vô cùng quan trọng giúp người dùng bảo vệ cột sống và tránh được tình trạng đau nhức mệt mỏi khi ngủ dậy. Vì thế mà nhiều khách hàng thường hay phân vân không biết nên chọn loại nệm nào và câu hỏi mà chúng tôi thường hay gặp nhất là Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Có Tốt Cho Cột Sống Lưng Không? Để trả lời cho câu hỏi trên mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết sau đây.






_Mua Nệm Lò Xo Chất Lượng Cao Tại thegioinem.com_​
Khi nằm ngủ trên chiếc nệm thì cột sống là bộ phận chịu tác động mạnh nhất. Nếu nằm trên một chiếc nệm quá mềm thì trọng lượng của cơ thể bị dồn ép, lún theo nệm làm cho cột sống bị cong võng theo hình cung, các dây chằn và đốt cột sống chịu áp lực nặng nề. Điều này làm cho bạn bị đau nhức lưng, đặc biệt là đối với người già, phụ nữ mang thai và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương. Còn đối với những chiếc nệm quá cứng thì sẽ gây áp lực lên vai, lưng và hông...ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ, làm cơ thể đau nhức, mệt mỏi, lâu ngày sẽ khiến bạn gặp phải các căn bệnh về đau cột sống lưng. Vì thế Thegioinem.com khuyên bạn nên chọn một chiếc nệm có độ cứng phù hợp với cơ chế sinh lý đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể. Đặc biệt nếu chiếc nệm đó được tích hợp với công nghệ 5 vùng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ từ đầu đến chân kết hợp bề mặt nệm mềm mại, êm ái thì sẽ vô cùng tuyệt vời.






_Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Có Tốt Cho Cột Sống Lưng Không?_​
*Những Ưu Điểm Vượt Bật Của Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo:*
- Với các sản phẩm nệm lò xo Dunlopillo được tích hợp sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại của Anh quốc, hệ thống lò xo túi liên kết được thiết kế hỗ trợ tối ưu cho giấc ngủ, giảm thiểu tối đa sự rung động làm phiền người bên cạnh sẽ mang đến cho bạn một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời như đang nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn cao cấp.

- Hệ thống khung lò xo có độ đàn hồi tốt, khả năng chịu lực cao, giảm mức độ truyền động không làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm bên cạnh. Các con lò xo được sắp xếp trong khung họp lý tạo nên cấu trúc cũng chắc, nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, giữ xương sống ở trạng thái tự nhiên và giúp toàn bộ cơ thể gồm đầu, vai, lưng, hông, chân được thư giãn tối đa khi bạn nằm ngủ.

- Đặc biệt với những chiếc nệm lò xo túi độc lập có độ phẳng cao, nâng đơ cơ thể hài hòa mọi góc cạnh cơ thể. Hơn nữa, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo là chiếc nệm được các bác sĩ khuyên dùng cho trẻ đang ở độ tuổi phát triển xương hoặc dành cho người lớn tuổi, người già, người mắc bệnh đau lưng. Ngoài ra, nệm không bị hiện tượng lún võng ở giữa sau nhiều năm sử dụng bởi độ đàn hồi tốt, giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cột sống người dùng tốt nhất.

- Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo có lớp đệm êm ái được bao bọc bởi vỏ nệm thoáng mát. Bên cạnh đó những chiếc nệm Dunlopillo kết hợp lớp đệm cao su thiên nhiên giúp cho người dùng cảm thấy vô cũng thoáng mát dễ chịu khi sử dụng.






_Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Đa Dạng Mẫu Mã, Màu Sắc Tại thegioinem.com_​
*Nên mua nệm Dunlopillo ở đâu tốt nhất?*
Với những tính năng mà nhiều dòng sản phẩm khác không có, nệm Dunlopillo được xem là "thần dược" giúp hạn chế các căn bệnh về cột sống lưng, giảm thiểu tình trạng đau đớn, dần đàn được nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt tín dụng.

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*




Thegioinem.com​


----------

